# Applet- Ausdruck



## Ruudelmann (26. Jan 2005)

Hi! Kann mir jemand ein kurzes Programmbeispiel geben, indem die panels des applets druckbar dargestellt sind? ich muss nämlich ein applet in java 1.1 machen, und in ausdruckfähige Form bringen. 
Ich bitte um Hilfe!

Danke! mfg, Ruud


----------



## dotlens (27. Jan 2005)

wofür hat man bloss ne FAQ


----------



## Ruudelmann (28. Jan 2005)

Mein Problem ist ja das ich keine Frames verwende sondern ein reines applet mit ein paar panels die am container hängen....

bitte um hilfe


----------



## Sky (28. Jan 2005)

FAQ hat gesagt.:
			
		

> printer.druckeSeite(this, "nix", false); //this ist ein frame/panel/container, es darf halt net null sein!



Hast Du evtl. auch den Kommentar gelesen??


----------

